# archos 101 g9 turbo vs acer a510 / archos static speaker prob



## chezybezy (Mar 14, 2009)

anyone know anything about tablets?
i know pcs but for some reason i cant get my brain to transfer across to comparing tablet specs.

thus if anyone who knows anything can compare these two i would be grateful. archos 101 g9 turbo vs acer a510

amazon are selling the a510 a little too dear for me but it seems to be my only like for like option. 

my Archos 101G9 Turbo replacement replacement (yes i mean that) has speaker issues (again! its sorta a static noise emitted with system sounds / videos at times). i have to wonder if these new archos 101 G9 Turbos have speaker issues GRR my older one was perfect, until i needed a replacement charger! 

im sure amazon are going to tell me to jump off soon this is my 4th, and if i send for a replacement that would be my 5th. 
im just getting annoyed having to go through these like smarties! even more so due to it being perfect for me. im totally loosing faith in these. hence my looking at alternatives.

oh if anyone has any advice re the static noise speaker problem i would be grateful.


----------

